# Venice or Venice Lido



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Just curious if anyone here has stayed on Venice Lido versus Venice proper itself. I thought it might be a neat idea but I'm up in the air...Any thoughts? 

Pros....The rooms I'm looking into at the Excelsior overlook the Adriatric versus a building or small canal on Venice proper . There's a beach, they have a pool (somewhat rare in Venice), they seem to offer a pretty nice spead for breakfast (the 4*s I've seen on Venice proper seem to be lacking in the breakfast department), they offer free private shuttle service into St. Marc's every 20 minutes (15-20 minute boat ride), it's bound to be much quieter at night. 

I usually like to start my vacation mornings by taking the girls for a swim (while letting the wife sleep in, having breakfast with the family at leisure. I also think taking the boat shuttle every morning/evening will be memorable for the kids.


Cons...The shuttle still takes time (30-40 minutes for prep, waiting, & ride). I worry a bit about the kids losing a bit of the "Venice" experience as seaside resort close to Venice is still not "Venice" per se. The last shuttle back to the hotel is at midnight and with 2 kids, I doubt we'll want to be out too much later anyways. I myself often like to put the family to bed and go out for late night strolls (of course I can always explore Lido itself and enjoy the beach).

Any experience with stays on any of the other Islands? I thought about the St. Regis San Clemente Palace, but came to the conclusion that a small private Island might be a bit too small and too quiet overall.

Thanks in advance folks.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Just an update (although I've had no responses). In an odd twist of fate, I ended up booking with the St. Regis San Clemente Palace. I found a price that was just too good to pass on. They just re-opened in June after undergoing a 25 million euro interior renovation(I don't find the facade overly beautiful myself), so I figure they will be one of the nicer 5* properties in the region. While a bit on the small side, I suppose 20 acres of "garden" will be large enough for a stroll after a busy day in Venice proper, etc.

Here it is Gents.... My home for 6 nights in Venice...

Welcome to "The Rock".

https://imageshack.com/i/p84293b3j


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks wonderful! I didn't comment because I'm not qualified to do so. I'd love to visit Venice but my wife won't go. She is convinced that the canals will smell....


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Chouan said:


> Looks wonderful! I didn't comment because I'm not qualified to do so. I'd love to visit Venice but my wife won't go. She is convinced that the canals will smell....


They can do, but I've been to worse-smelling places. Leave her at home, that's what I would do.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Venice does have its odors... but, they are not noxious enough to be unpleasant. I told my wife that the odor is the combination of history and culture. Of course, in response, she rolled her eyes and continued to pinch her nose in mock disgust. Women...


----------

